# Minor St. Croix Breakage



## nicdicarlo (Mar 30, 2008)

Yesterday I had a two stage fishing adventure. In the AM, Esquired, myself, and my buddy Charlie decided to try our fabled Striper spot on the Delaware. We froze, and didn't land any fish...actually there was only one bite. I dropped off Dave and headed to the other local river to attempt some smallmouth. Anyway, before we started fishing, this happened...




_
No, not a car window or door, but my gas tank door...I don't want to go into the explanation. Anway, the rod is a St. Croix Triumph Spinning rod, 6'6"ML Fast action. Its under warranty, but Its probably going to cost me at least 30 bucks or so just to ship it to St. Croix, and ship it back. They want you to include 20 bucks for return shipping. That's pretty absurd if you ask me. Anyway, the guide frame was not harmed, only the insert. Is there a better way to have this repaired/replaced than send it back to St. Croix. Could I purchase the insert piece somewhere and replace it myself? Are there any rod shops in the Philly area that could do this? The rod was only $70. It seems unreasonable to spend another 30 just to have them look at the guide for me. ON top of that, I got a hole in my new waders while wading the Skuke, resulting in a wet leg. It wasn't a good day on the water. :evil: _


----------



## redbug (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow sorry to hear about your tough luck. 
That is one of the good things about paying $250. for a rod, if something like that happens dropping another $30 to get it fixed doesn't seem that bad..
:lol: :lol: 
now to answer your question. I think that brinkmans can replace your guide
and harry over at the sports mans center on germantown pk in norristown also can get it fixed for you.
you could try to fix it yourself by cutting the old guide off and replacing and wrapping the new one in place then sealing the thread. 
good luck 
Wayne


----------



## Gamefisher (Mar 30, 2008)

Ironic, I just purchased the same rod, but mine is a 2-piece. Your's is not I take it? If just shipping the bottom half, I don't think the shipping would be much more then $10. 

Matt


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 30, 2008)

Gamefisher, I have the 1 piece version. I love the rod. Its a great action for my main river rod. As far as I know, you can ship to St. Croix however you want, as long as its insured. However, they ask you to include an extra twenty bucks for them to ship it back (that's how I understand it at least). Its never cost me that much to ship a rod before. Also, since the breakage wasn't due to a manufacturer's defect, they could also charge me to fix it/replace it. I'm going to look into Brinkman's in the NE and the other B&T place Redbug mentioned on G town pike.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 31, 2008)

The guide will need to be replaced.

Any competent rod builder can replace a guide. Most good tackle shops offer some sort of rod repair.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2008)

You can try to pop in and epoxy a new insert - I have done in once successfully and once not successfully.

I think it cost me about $20.00 to have a lower guide replaced - Brinkmans or Sport Fishing Outlet.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 31, 2008)

ESQ, do you think I can get an "insert" at Brinkmans or The Sport Fishin' Outlet? I want to get my rod back on the water ASAP! :lol: 
Also, do the guides come in standard sizes?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> ESQ, do you think I can get an "insert" at Brinkmans or The Sport Fishin' Outlet? I want to get my rod back on the water ASAP! :lol:
> Also, do the guides come in standard sizes?



I believe that the guides do come in standard sizes - I got inserts at Nockamixon Tackle

I suggest you call around and ask - after you measure


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 31, 2008)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2008)

sports fishing outlet thats the place. harry can get it back fairly quick

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 31, 2008)

i have this problem with an older rod i hardly ever use(id prob use it more if it wasnt missing an insert), if you go for the do it your self method let us know how you do.


----------



## Mattman (Apr 1, 2008)

They don't sell replacement inserts for Fuji Alconite guides. Which is what comes on the Avid. You need to replace the entire guide.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 1, 2008)

Mattman said:


> They don't sell replacement inserts for Fuji Alconite guides. Which is what comes on the Avid. You need to replace the entire guide.



Mattman, the rod is a Triumph Series, not an Avid. I wish it was an avid :lol: I'm not sure of the guide type.


----------

